# Help,need plants for 110g



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I setup the 110 this week.It has eco complete(thanks to Matt),some driftwood and 3 96w quad bulbs 6700k mouted in diy hood.I would post some pics but I'm not sure how to.Maybe later.

I'll be moving the plants from the 60g but I would like some others to go with them.Right now what I have is tiger lotus,anubius,rotalia indica,broadleaf ludwigia,hair grass and dwarf sag.The co2 will be moved from the 60 when I move the plants.

I would like to have some vals,java fern,crypts,(lots of crypts ) and anything else you guys could spare.I can pick them up at the meeting in December.

Erik and Rob,I'll bring some hair grass for you.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I've got a nice Red Rubin if you'd like it....

What kind of java fern are you looking for?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I should have some stuff available in time for the meeting.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> I've got a nice Red Rubin if you'd like it....
> 
> What kind of java fern are you looking for?


The Red Rubin would be nice.As for the java fern,maybe something like what you used to setup Scotts tank.I have alot of space to fill in.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

OK, that was the narrow leaf variety. Is that what you want?


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*110*

I've got some plants that might help you out. See you at the meeting.

Wayne


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's a pic of the 110 setup with driftwood.Any suggestions on plant placement?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The pic is very small Allen! I think the sword someone is bringing to the meeting would look good placed so that the driftwood appears to be growing out of it. Possibly make that the focal point of the tank at least until the sword grows too large  Some Anubias nanas would be good underneath the Sword and will give a nice color/leaf shape contrast.

I prefer to keep some grassier plants in the backcorners to hide the filter intake/outakes so maybe some Vals, Cryptocoryne crispulata var. balansae, C. retrospiralis, Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia, Cyperus helferi or even some Blyxa aubertii would look good in the corners. I would probably wait on the B aubertii and C. helferi until the tank matures a bit though. Larger, bushier Hygro species like H. difformis, H. balsamica, or even some Water Sprite would be good for hiding the filter tubing if you don't want the grassy plants.

As far as midground plants, there are tons of choices but I would use various Hygro species and maybe some of the hardier Rotala species for the first month or two. These will grow fast and should give you some plants to trade or sell while the tank matures. Within a month or two you should be tired of the weekly trimming and will have probably gained a bit of income from plant sales. The Hygro species should sell well at the GCAS Swap Meet this spring since they will do well in non-CO2 conditions also  Once you grow tired of the pruning, you can start to replace the Hygros with some more difficult/rare plants such as Limnophila aromatica, Pogostemon stellatus (regular or Broad Leaf), Rotala macrandra, etc.

For a foreground, I would look into Glosso or Marsilea for a rounded type of foreground plant or Hairgrass or Echinodorus tenellus for a "grassier" look. Dwarf Sag may work well too. You have plenty of light and that should keep the Sag a bit more compact and bushy (this should also sell well at the Spring Swap Meet). The grassier plants will contrast nicely with the sword and A. nanas (should you use them) but the glosso or Marsilea will compliment the larger A. nanas leaves as well. The foreground choice is really depends on the look you are after. 

I'm not much of an aquascaper when it comes to actually planting but these are my thoughts for the tank. I hope it helps


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

Finally,got a pic of the 110.Somethings not right with this setup.Any ideas?I thought about using moss on the upper limb.I'd like to use Glosso in the front and it needs something on the right side.

Thanks Erik for the Red Rubin.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I really like the differing levels of the substrate. It looks like you are trying to go for something on the right side, but too many plant varieties confounding it. Maybe just the forest of vals for the back and the crypts (I think that's what's on the right, front) for the foreground. I like the moss on the limb idea, that's a sweet piece of driftwood. 

I just see alot of action packed on the right half, and more sparse on the left. That idea would work, if you narrowed down the number of species you had on the right... I think.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Tank looks good Allen! Maybe I'll consider planting such a deep tank someday!


----------

